
Facebook Is Probably Killing Chat on Mobile Site - srathi
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/06/02/facebook-is-probably-killing-chat-on-mobile-site-already-forcing-users-to-messenger-app-instead/
======
fishanz
Facebook's business model I suspect is relying more and more on things like
user location. As I recal, there was some blowback from messenger requesting
location services in iOS while not using the app. This almost seems like
strong-arming users into using messenger perhaps because they are able to
extract more user info and metadata due to the additional priveleges. I've
never installed messenger, so I may be off the mark...

------
xufi
Not a surprise. I've noticed they've been making the move to Facebook
Messenger (which I fathom due to its constant bugginess ) and FB is constantly
pushing people in that direction

